# Anyone know a good camera to buy?



## Xtremevillan (Mar 21, 2008)

4 years of parents promising to get me a camera and telling me not to waste my "hard earned money" has gone straight down the shitter, and I know they're not going to keep it, so I worked out a deal of a lifetime: I pick the camera and do the research, they pay for most of it, if I don't like it it's not their fault (see what they did last time was open up a bank account to receive a free camera...nuff said) !

So link it up, baby! I will need one that records video and sound, as I intend to use my YouTube channel to display some videos that I make...I think that is a camcorder, though, but I have heard some cameras that can take videos and sound.

Edit: If you see it on Sears it's better; I work there and could get a major disc.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2008)

My P&S is an SD650, and I love it. If you're on a budget, I'd go with this:

Canon SD750.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 21, 2008)

I did not even know we had this section in the forum, my bad!

Do you have any test pictures or videos I can see?

I edited it because at 9 AM I am not quite coherent.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 21, 2008)

Canon 870 here. Love it as well.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 21, 2008)

750 was out of stock. I bought another one on a fellow employee's req.


----------



## darren (Mar 22, 2008)

I pretty much won't use anything but Canon digicams.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> 750 was out of stock. I bought another one on a fellow employee's req.



Whad'ja get?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

no link, but the ricoh r4 and r5 are pretty good value atm imo. well at my work they are


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a 7.2 Exlim Casio.

 Video = good, picture =  Zoom made it seem like it was 3MP, on all the way zoomed out, it was actually decent. $149.

I'm upgrading to the 10MP one.


----------

